# Midrange for BA RC620



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I would like to know if there is a midrange out there that would be suitable for the Boston Acoustics RC620.

Thank you.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

ebrahim said:


> I would like to know if there is a midrange out there that would be suitable for the Boston Acoustics RC620.
> 
> Thank you.


Thats a component set right? Honestly. Any midrange will do.


----------

